# Almond Crescent Cookie Recipe Needed



## ranita36 (Dec 19, 2010)

While I was in N.Y.C., I visited several Bakeries that sold Almond Crescent cookies. I purchased several while there and brought some home with me (Arkansas). They were nothing like what I have tasted in the South. The N.Y.C. cookies were pale in color, lightly crisp on the outside, but the inside was very moist and tender. The almond flavor was destinctive. The ones I have had otherwise were lightly browned, crispy all the way through and just a hint of almond flavor. 

 I am currently working on a cookbook and wish to include this recipe for these delectable cookies that I have fallen in love with. Is there anyone willing to share a tried and trusted recipe for what I have nicknamed NYC Crescents? There are so many recipes I have come across but do not want to try 10 different recipes before I find the right one. Some recipes call for plain flour and almond flavoring, others for almond flour and flavoring, and yet again some call for almond paste. At the cost of ingredients I can't afford to do numerous trial runs. So if anyone is willing to share I would be ever so grateful..........and my pocketbook too!

Ranita


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.post-gazette.com/food/almondcookierecip9p9.asp

I googled almond crescent cookie recipes, and there's a lot of them out there. I picked this particular one because it might just be what you're looking for. The only tweak I would make to the recipe is to add a teaspoon of almond extract to boost the almond flavor. I haven't tried this recipe, but you may want to. It's a start.


----------



## ranita36 (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you so much for the input, it is appreciated. Still hoping to find that one person out there that has a tried and true recipe! If not then this could very well be the recipe I start with......../img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

TY..............Ranita


----------

